# Jetblue from Boston to Aruba huge price increase



## mcm21078 (Apr 23, 2012)

Paid around $550 RT the last few years (August) and just looked and its around $850 now for the same dates.  I know gas has gone up about 50 cents/gallon or so in the past year but does anyone know why the huge cost increase?  Are all airlines like this?  

If I was going to book for August 2013 when would be best time to book?

Have always taken the Jetblue direct flight that leaves Boston around 8AM and gets to Aruba around 1230 but if there's something cheaper out there I would consider it.


----------



## sstug (Apr 23, 2012)

The same thing happened with Jetblue flights Boston to Cancun the first week of May.  I start looking 6 months in advance.  The direct flight I've gotten for $400 - $500 was over $1000; and the flights with one stop were around $800 or more.  I ended up booking a different airline for just over $500 to get the flight times I wanted.

I don't know what's going on with them but I hope it doesn't continue.  

A coworker was looking at going to Orlando and the flights out of Boston were very high, but great deals out of New York.

For certain routes Jetblue has suddenly become much higher than other airlines it seems.  Very disappointing because I really like JB.


----------



## siesta (Apr 24, 2012)

Higher fuel prices, as well as the economic downturn which affected tourism, therefore less flights scheduled and an increase in prices.

Lately you will see more and more flights sold out or packed as they continue to dwindle down the amount of flights in order to cut costs. I remember flying to hawaii and sometimes having a row of 3 to myself.


----------



## mcm21078 (Apr 24, 2012)

since I've been taking my annual trips to Aruba, I've always taken the exact same flight that leaves daily around 8AM.  I don't really think its a schedule change and its not like the price of gas has doubled since last year.  Is the economy really that much worse now than it has been the past few years?  This increase is really frustrating as it looks like next years trip is going to cost at least a thousand dollars more for 3 RT tickets. Possibly $1500. 

I think Jetblue is the only airline with a direct flight from Boston to Aruba.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 24, 2012)

US gas prices have gone up about 35% in the last 18 months (see chart).  Combine that with airlines decreasing flights (decreased supply) and the economy picking up a bit (increased demand), price jumps of 50% shouldn't be a surprise to anyone.

Kurt


----------



## TravelMamma (May 2, 2012)

mcm21078 said:


> Paid around $550 RT the last few years (August) and just looked and its around $850 now for the same dates.  I know gas has gone up about 50 cents/gallon or so in the past year but does anyone know why the huge cost increase?  Are all airlines like this?
> 
> If I was going to book for August 2013 when would be best time to book?
> 
> Have always taken the Jetblue direct flight that leaves Boston around 8AM and gets to Aruba around 1230 but if there's something cheaper out there I would consider it.



You can still find tickets for that flight for cheaper than $850, I did.  I booked the non stop flight out of boston to aruba 5 months before our travel dates for $500 RT (just got back monday night).  I had been watching airfare prices on and off and knew that anything $600 or less would be a good price, one morning I saw the $500 tickets so I booked them, after that, never saw them that low again.  I would check often, various times of day and also check as soon as the schedule opens up.  I had read for international travel 4-5 months is the best prices and I guess in this particular case it was true.


----------

